
Ask HN: Resume Writing Tips? - vuxel
Hi. I am redoing my Resume. I feel that while it has a lot of technical details, and I&#x27;m doing my best to explain everything I worked on so it&#x27;s simple enough to be picked up by recruiters and hiring managers, I still think I lack the crispness I should provide. I know that I&#x27;m better off tailoring my resume to the profiles I apply for, but I&#x27;m honestly struggling with what companies actually watch for, and how to get past the initial screening. I have a substantial background, and yet it doesn&#x27;t seem that my resume is successful at conveying it.<p>Any advice &#x2F; schema suggestions?
======
chrisbennet
You want to match the keyword search for the job you’re applying for one
thing. I.e. if it says “We want visual studio 2017” don’t have “VS2017”.
(Obviously)

Put skills at the top - _be succinct_. When a person is reading your resume’
they aren’t really reading it. They are just skimming it.

Set the timer for 10sec, start it, and read what you’ve written until the
timer goes off. That’s what your audience sees. Maybe a little longer.

